# What a nice gesture!



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Couple weeks ago I entered a contest for Zukes natural treats on FB and didnt realize that I even won, so I get home today to find a big box at my doorstep filled with yummy treats! I cant believe how generous they were. 
Thank you Zukes!

A box, for me??









Mmm.. something smells good!









I'm suspicious, whats the occasion?? I never get so many treats at once










If I sit pretty, will you let me have one?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Will you land the dog a hand?, I have no opposable thumbs









*sorry there was a 4 pic limit, so I added the 5th one to the second reply*


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> If I sit pretty, will you let me have one?


In my opinion, the look on this one says more of "Why am I sitting pretty here when there are hundreds of treats right in front of my face?! You're so mean, mommy!" hahahaha.

Congrats! I bet your baby will love them! XDDD


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS UNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With that cute of a pose in the pics., yes Uno you can have two! So cute and so nice to see UNO win! Give him two treats from me and a big hug! Such a sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin: awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

In that last picture it looks like he's saying, "just take the bloody picture and give me one won't you?" I never realised how cute he is - what sort is he?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Molly, the person I got him from told me that he's a weimaraner, but I'm not so certain because he doesent look like most of them, except one more that I met at a dog park thats identical to him, but a female. 

Heres another blue weimy we met at a weim meetup, as you can tell, she has a more typical poiny snout, and Uno has a shorter, squarish face. Either way, I love my boy









The other dog:


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats, I love Zukes treats!!! I should say my dogs do. Lol


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

That's neat, great pictures!
I never win anything. lol


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

Ive gotten buster and marley zukes fillets once and had to run an errand and put the treats in the top glove box of the prius (I will add that it was about 45 degrees that day and cloudy so I figured it wasnt a big deal). When I got back my dogs had figured out how to get the glove box open and had eaten the whole bag of treats. I was pretty impressed and a little mad but o well. I guess they must be pretty good. lol


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, that's soo cool!! Very generous, and he is very handsome!!


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

He is such a cute dog!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: Congrats to you & Uno. 

Gotta love the expression on Uno's face: "yeah, yeah, yeah... blah, blah, blah... when do actually get to EAT one of these?"

Or, in the In the words of the immortal Dr. Evil: "throw me a frikkin' bone here...":wink:


----------

